# Taurus PT709 jams at least once per mag



## asmith352 (Jun 12, 2015)

I just put through about 150 rounds on my Taurus pt709 and am experiencing a jam per 7 round magazine, sometimes 2 jams. It fires and fails to eject the case. This is terribly frustrating for a new shooter. 
I have 3 Taurus magazines and experience jams with each one, without fail.

I know there is a break in period that some say 200 rounds, some say 500 rounds. But are jams normal this frequently right out the gate? 
I havent seen anyone else clearing jams the limited time I was at the range. 

Taurus says to send it back so their gunsmith can look at it. 4-6 weeks. ;-( 

Wondering if its worth taking a loss and trading in for a s&w or a more reliable brand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, to start off with - what brand of ammo were you firing? Did you clean and reoil the gun before your first range trip? Was it limited to just 1 particular magazine, or did it happen with every magazine you have for the gun?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

asmith352:


> Wondering if its worth taking a loss and trading in for a s&w or a more reliable brand.


I'd recommend it. Taurus products are notorious for having problems along with poor customer service.


----------



## asmith352 (Jun 12, 2015)

I used 2 different brands of ammo. Federal was one and I cant remember the other brand. 
Yes, I cleaned the gun with a gun cleaning kit and followed step by step directions from you tube videos. 
The jams where with all 3 magazines. Out of 150 rounds, I dont think I shot 1 mag without a jam yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Then yes, I'd go get something else that you can trust your life with.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

not surprise from a Taurus and get ready for their customer service.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't trade off a broken gun. Bite the bullet and have Taurus fix it so you're not hanging your problems on an unsuspecting gun shop. Bad Karma will give you more grief than Taurus ever will.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Make the effort and take the time to send it back to Taurus. Then, when you get it back, either sell it or trade it in on something else other than a Taurus.

It also could be something as simple as limp-wristing. You might try shooting a friend's auto and see how you do. In regards to a handgun needing to be broken-in, that's BS. Any *quality* handgun will fire as it should from the very first round.

I've bought and shot plenty of semi-auto handguns that have fired flawlessly from the first shot. I'm talking about right out of the factory box and not stopping until later that day and thousand of rounds later.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

Let's just say I bought a Taurus once, never made that mistake again.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have bought several, for range use, and I buy them as cheap as possible with the idea that if they break and I can't fix it, I'll part them out. I never buy one with the intention of it being an EDC. Range gun only. Gotta be cheap. If it works, fine, if not, sell for parts.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> Don't trade off a broken gun. Bite the bullet and have Taurus fix it so you're not hanging your problems on an unsuspecting gun shop. Bad Karma will give you more grief than Taurus ever will.
> 
> GW


Yeah. This is what I did, with a PT111 (Gen 1), that had an extractor issue. Taurus had it turned around in about three weeks though. This was about 6 - 7 years ago...maybe their customer service was a little faster then.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Make the effort and take the time to send it back to Taurus. Then, when you get it back, either sell it or trade it in on something else other than a Taurus.
> 
> It also could be something as simple as limp-wristing. You might try shooting a friend's auto and see how you do. In regards to a handgun needing to be broken-in, that's BS. Any *quality* handgun will fire as it should from the very first round.
> 
> I've bought and shot plenty of semi-auto handguns that have fired flawlessly from the first shot. I'm talking about right out of the factory box and not stopping until later that day and thousand of rounds later.


This ^^^. I have seen some 1911's that needed a little breaking in at first, but most quality ones will even shoot pretty good, right out of the box. Get it fixed OP, then trade it off on a Ruger, Glock, SIG, etc. You might have to put a little change in with the deal, but it's your life that might depend upon that gun working one day. Hang in there buddy...we've all been through it at least once.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

asmith352 said:


> I just put through about 150 rounds on my Taurus pt709 and am experiencing a jam per 7 round magazine, sometimes 2 jams. It fires and fails to eject the case. This is terribly frustrating for a new shooter.
> I have 3 Taurus magazines and experience jams with each one, without fail.
> 
> I know there is a break in period that some say 200 rounds, some say 500 rounds. But are jams normal this frequently right out the gate?
> ...


new or use dgun?

what type of ammo JHP? FMJ? what brands?

FTE or FT load?

my issues generally are due to tight springs in a new gun or magazine. Time and lots of rounds usually fix them

try different ammo-- I like federal, magtech and remington FMJ

federal hst for defense

also oil or grease? grease slows things down quite a bit. I break in all my guns with super-lube multi purpose synthetic oil. Then use fp 10 or more super-lube or mc 2300(mill comm) NO Grease

good luck


----------



## asmith352 (Jun 12, 2015)

I apologize for the long absence. I recently put 100 rounds through the Taurus pt709 and not one jam. I used winchester 9mm rounds and it seemed to spit em out like nothing. So now I'm wondering if it's an ammo thing or not. 
I got another 100 rounds of same ammo and will try again. Post back with results. Was thinking of trying the federal ammo again too just to confirm our rule out it being ammo issue. 

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## chillywillyalb2113 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Taurus 709*

]I apologize for the long absence. I recently put 100 rounds through the Taurus pt709 and not one jam. I used winchester 9mm rounds and it seemed to spit em out like nothing. So now I'm wondering if it's an ammo thing or not. 
I got another 100 rounds of same ammo and will try again. Post back with results. Was thinking of trying the federal ammo again too just to confirm our rule out it being ammo issue.

Thanks for all the feedback

I also have a Taurus 709 just like ALL guns ammo plays a key in magazine jams. Just make sure you don't mix the ammo in the same magazine. I have put over 1000 rounds thru mine and have had only a few cases that did not eject due to expansion. These are good guns just check out the guns and ammo compact gun shoot out Taurus 709 was in the top 3.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

take a loss and get rid of that, learn you lesson Taurus are and always be a POS it'll malfunction again, please don't rely on that gun for SD.


----------

